# The Most Annoying People in America GDG



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I started this list while watching the Orange Bowl pregame show when I realized that Lou Holtz was one of the people who annoys me the most. I originally tried to make the list a Top 10 but I could not edit it that much and it could have easily expanded to a Top 20 by listing the Kardashians individually and adding a couple of more.

Here is my list of people who make me reach for the remote, yell shut the "F" up, or just leave the room, they are my cryptonite. Feel free to post your own, mine are in no particular order, just how they popped into my head.

Lou Holtz
Lee Corso
Rick Perry
Jerry Jones
The Kardashians
Glen Beck
Rush Limbaugh
Michelle Bachman
Harry Reid
Nancy Pelosi
Keith Olberman
Sarah Palin
Joel Osteen
Rex Ryan
Eric Cantor

You will note a slight sex bias (more men than women) and the absence of any members of so called ethnic minorities.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

even though I will probably appear on someones list, here is mine in no particular order 

Joy Behar
Joan Rivers
Whoopie Goldberg
Alan Colmes
Debbie Wasserman Schulz
Chris Berman
Lou Holtz
Nancy Pelosi
Progressive Insurance Flo
Gloria Allred
Johnny Miller
Harry Reid
Chelsea Handler
Skip Bayless
Chris Collingsworth


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

The list is long,But the worst for me is...
Roseanne Barr


----------



## minnducker (Jan 29, 2010)

How is it possible that Rosie O'Donnell isn't on either list but Johnny Miller is?
You mean the golf guy right?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Just back in bed from an early airing of the puppy I am crate training. Now instead of counting sheep I can count those who irritate me. I could steel about half your list and I would add G W and Matt Millen to mine. I would also add John Boehner, he used to live a couple miles from me, and to meet him in person is a real treat.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

minnducker said:


> How is it possible that Rosie O'Donnell isn't on either list but Johnny Miller is?
> You mean the golf guy right?


I love to watch certain golf events, unfortunately some are on NBC...Ms O'Donnell is a non factor, she is on permanent ignore


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Paris Hilton
Ellen Degeneres
Any of the Jackass clowns


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

The Aflac® duck and that _Foster_ woman top mine but I am not sure in which order:razz: 


john


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Topping my list are the Kardashians? and Nancy Pelosi (even though I am not living in US), Bob Rae and Elizabeth May(Canadian politicians)


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

If I'm watching sports, Vitale, Costas or Lampley = clicker.

Jim


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Nancy Pelosi
Harry Reid
The whole cast of the "The View" except the hottie Liz Hasselbeck (plus she's a conservative) 
Sarah Palin
Skip Bayliss
Joe Buck
Troy Aikman
Haters of Scott Walker
Tony La Russa
Rex Ryan
Rob Ryan (cut your hair!!!)
Tony Romo
Colin Cowherd


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Most of the ones listed seem to be fan favorites, including me.

I have to put another vote in there for Bob Costas and Jim Lampley.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank goodness I don't know a lot of these, but I don't watch cable...

I'd add 

John Boehner

and my cousin from Alaska says it spelled

$ahra Palin ;-)

Here in Iowa many of us are relieved that the caucuses are over. (Poor folks in NH.)

(This thread is headed to POTUS...)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I hope I never meet Phil Simms!


On the other hand...... Glen Beck for president.


Gooser


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm glad to see Chris Collinsworthless on somebodys list, he gives me gas.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Joe Theisman
Ann Coulter 
Tom (run the football, run the football,) Jackson
Dr. Phil
Tom Cruise
Cartman


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Ann Coulter..... Vice president.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I suppose you are trying to keep this off Potus but I would watch Chelsea Handler before the Prez in his jiving voice, and even a visual of David Letterman, and many, many of the above. 
Right now anyone who tries to anylyze any poll as to who the next GOP nomonee is.
Recall Walker and Occupy protesters


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Brent Musberger



*RK*


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Rachel Maddow(Madcow)
Chris Matthews
Ed Schultz

They drive me nuts.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

OK! so we can keep this off Potus...

Id Like Ann Coulter to come baby sit Gooser

Gooser


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

MooseGooser said:


> OK! so we can keep this off Potus...
> 
> Id Like Ann Coulter to come baby sit Gooser
> 
> Gooser


What Gooser said!!!



*RK*


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

john fallon said:


> The Aflac® duck and that _Foster_ woman top mine but I am not sure in which order:razz:
> 
> 
> john


Possibly one in the same ?


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

x2 on Rachel Maddow

Occupy Protesters
Keith Olberman
Ed Schultz
Nancy Grace
Jane Valez


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Most politicians
Taylor Swift
The Kardashians

lesa c


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Mike "The Wimp" Greenburg
Steven A. Smith
Windy Williams
Obama
Newt
Hannity
Mark Stein
That guy down the street that drives a Jeep Wrangler
LSU/SEC Gloaters
Most side line reporters 
Any reporter standing in the snow outside the White House
Weather reporters reporting in a hurricane or snowstorm
Carl Rove
Dick Morris


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

road kill said:


> Brent Musberger
> 
> 
> 
> *RK*


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

ANY AND ALL of the "reality" TV shows


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> ANY AND ALL of the "reality" TV shows


I agree! There is NOTHING real about any of them!

lesa c


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sweet 29 posts and my name hasn't been listed yet. Gonna be a good day....


/Paul


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ndomahkong Suh.... by far the dirtiest player in the NFL today. Everytime I watch him it pisses me off stomping on players mimicing Aaron Rodgers when he isn't playing... Hey buddy what have you done besides get fined ??? Show some class


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Hunt test judges that judge MORE than 2 times a month...at the same testing level, for "near driving" distance HT clubs.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

lesa c said:


> Most politicians
> Taylor Swift
> The Kardashians
> 
> lesa c


Never seen an interview or anything with Taylor swift, but she sure is a looker! Young but a real cutie!!
Can't believe that nobody has Michael Moore on their list. He would probably be in the top two places on mine followed by Nancy Pelosi, Roseanne Barr, Rosie O'Donnell, Joy Behar, and that guy with the speakers in his trunk that rattles my windows every time he drives by my house.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

No list of annoying people would be complete without:

Al Sharpton
Alec Baldwin
Charlie Sheen
Eric Holder (what guns? you are just picking on me because I'm black)
All of the current GOP would be candidates

None of them even close to Barry Hussein though regards

Bubba


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

HPL said:


> Never seen an interview or anything with Taylor swift, but she sure is a looker! Young but a real cutie!!
> Can't believe that nobody has Michael Moore on their list. He would probably be in the top two places on mine followed by Nancy Pelosi, Roseanne Barr, Rosie O'Donnell, Joy Behar, and that guy with the speakers in his trunk that rattles my windows every time he drives by my house.


Taylor is a cutie. She is just irritating to me, songs all sound the same and everything is her dream come true. I think maybe I am just a cynical old lady..

lesa c


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Bubba said:


> No list of annoying people would be complete without:
> 
> Al Sharpton
> Alec Baldwin
> ...


Barry Hussein? Ain't that the guy we dug out of a hole that had all those statues?

Politically challenged regards,


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

i like his message sometimes but agree with ED, Joel Osteen
chris collingsworth
sean salsbury
taylor swift
dakota fred from gold rush
snookie
Tim Slattery
any of the jackson relatives
new talk show host jeremy kyle
people at field trials that think there poop dont stink.
rick perry
al sharpton
Nik Koumandourous..lol


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

lesa c said:


> I agree! There is NOTHING real about any of them!
> 
> lesa c


 Yes there is, they are REAL stupid.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

How could I forget David Letterman?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

How can anyone miss Skip Bayless?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Jim Danis said:


> Rachel Maddow(Madcow)
> Chris Matthews
> Ed Schultz
> 
> They drive me nuts.


Oh Good ones...good ones ! Hahhhahha


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

The entire cast of the Jersey Shore (those f'n giudos really bug the H out of me and it seems they are on every channel now).

Michelle Bachmann

Skip Bayless and Woody Paige (ESPN)

All of the Baldwin bros (in no particular orer)

Gary Busey

Pierz (spelling?) Morgan 

Perez Hilton and Paris Hilton


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Ellis Hennigan

If we could only name one, he'd win my vote.

Eric


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

kjrice said:


> How can anyone miss Skip Bayless?


You mean Skip Brainless as he was known during his time in Dallas......since he left (not by his own doing) I had forgotten just how annoying he was (and apparently still is)

Reverend Al (I never met a camera I didn't like) Sharpton used to annoy me but now that he has a real job he has lost weight, sporting a new doo, and wearing fancy suits, he has grown on me and I find him rather entertaining.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

nobody mentioned Dave Hester, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppp


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Jesse Jackson?


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Bill Maher (How he didn't make the list earlier I'll never know)
Rosie O'Donnell
Whoopie Goldberg
Nancy Pelosi
Obama
Barbara Feinstein
Anybody in Hollywood that thinks their opinions matter more because they're "famous"
Most anybody else in congress or the senate


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

JOE BUCK...........

"Listen to me, talk about me!!!!"

Jake


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Kevin James said:


> nobody mentioned Dave Hester, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppp


I cannot believe how inflated that guys ego is from being on a cable show about buying storage units. The truck and trailer/rolling billboard he drives around in now is disturbing.


----------



## bbmclain (May 23, 2011)

Jimmy Carter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Sweet 29 posts and my name hasn't been listed yet. Gonna be a good day....
> 
> 
> /Paul


Jealousy is not a good look for you. 


:razz::razz:


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Chris Collingsworthless
My annoyingly noisy neighbor who drives like an idiot,flicks his cig. butts on my lawn and burns his garbage on days when the smoke blows towards my house.
My ex. and his family.
Sue


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't think we could burn garbage anymore...

edit: http://www.clintonvillewi.org/pd/faq's.htm


(e) MATERIAL FOR BURNING Fuel for open burning shall consist of dry material only and shall not be ignited with flammable or combustible liquids. Material for open burning *may not *include rubbish, *garbage, trash*, any material made of or coated with rubber, plastic, leather or petroleum based materials and may not contain any flammable or combustible liquids.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Sean Penn ..


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Sean Penn ..


Bingo!! don't how I forgot him.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*I love the NFL network guys!!!

People that irritate me,

Anyone on HGTV
Dudes on DIY
BON not liking Chris Berman is almost un-American 
Folks that think they are "it" or have done "it" and they haven't done "it!!"
Folks that have IFC dogs (Internet Field Champions)
Ellen, Rosanne, all in the MHC (male haters club)

No others today regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

Whoever that guy is that does the oxy clean comercials...and the one before him.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

He still burns garbage.:-x
Sue


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

stonybrook said:


> Paris Hilton


Met her once, had to escort her to and from a location while working security. In person she is a beautiful sight, very, very attractive, appears sweet, but I can see also how she is annoying 


Stewart Scott (ESPN)
Paula Abdul
Michelle Obama
Gruden, Jaws, the hole crew....


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Conan O brien and the person behind the humane society commercials along with sara mclaughlin and whomever else speaks at the end of the sad music.


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Michelle Bachmann sets the standard for annoying.
Hannity
Keith Olbermann
Jim Gray
Rosie O
Oprah
Rush
Glen Beck
Jim Cramer


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Bubba said:


> No list of annoying people would be complete without:
> 
> Alec Baldwin
> 
> Bubba


Hey Hey now..... Alec Baldwin is an "American Treasure"...

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/weekend-update-capt-steve-rogers/1372901


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

How about Gary Mc Cord?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Ed Hogan said:


> Whoever that guy is that does the oxy clean comercials...and the one before him.


Ah Common Ed......That was Billy Mays!!!! He had a heart attack on a plane due to a coke overdose!!!!! Love that guy!!!! "BILLY MAYS HERE for OXYCLEAN.....Classic...

Chris


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> ANY AND ALL of the "reality" TV shows


Except Man Tracker. (I saw that at my daughter on a visit. I don't have cable.)


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

willson said:


> Michelle Bachmann sets the standard for annoying.
> ...


But you can thank Iowa for convincing her to go home.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

BMay said:


> Hunt test judges...


People who live in glass houses regards,
;-)


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

stonybrook said:


> The entire cast of the Jersey Shore...


T... nah, I said I wouldn't include RTF'ers


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

stonybrook said:


> The entire cast of the Jersey Shore (those f'n giudos really bug the H out of me and it seems they are on every channel now).
> 
> Michelle Bachmann
> 
> ...


Was Paris Hilton the girl on My Name Is Earl? I thought she was cute.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> Reverend Al (I never met a camera I didn't like) Sharpton used to annoy me but now that he has a real job he has lost weight, sporting a new doo, and wearing fancy suits, he has grown on me and I find him rather entertaining.


Al used to annoy me terribly. I recently saw some old clips of him, what a change... I love his Blueberry Pie advertisement. I crack a smile every time I see it, and I DON'T normally even notice the ads, my brain kinda wanters immediately to other things...


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

In no particular order:
Steven Tyler- wow, is he ugly

Britney Spears, Madonna, and every other singer who decides to sell their body when their career tanks

Michael Jackson and other effeminate men, including Gene Simmons

Rappers-turned-actors (you can't count Will Smith- he was a bubble gum rapper)

All shock jocks and shock rockers and other "artists" of any type who think that catering to the basest elements in our character and society is a good thing. I don't care whether it's hollywood, broadway, the music industry, painters, sculptors, etc.

This woman:http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_KUW2vCPX7w

Anyone who thinks parading around wearing clothes appropriate for the opposite gender is funny

Joan Rivers

Abortionists and people who support the killing of unborn babies, and at the same time screaming "save the whales, free the pets, save the ozone layer, stop global warming, legalize narcotics!"

Soap operas, especially those in Spanish- worst tv ever made, followed closely by soaps for teens: Smallville, One Tree Hill, Dawson's Creek, Beverly Hills 90210, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel...the list of pathetic-ness goes on and on

Reality TV -almost as bad as soaps

There's more, but that's enough for now


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

rsfavor said:


> How about Gary Mc Cord?


*I know Gary, its getting to be a tired act, worse thing that ever happened was that people started telling him he was funny...actually a cool guy when he is not trying to be an azzzclown...but it wears thin*



El Matavenados said:


> In no particular order:
> Steven Tyler- wow, is he ugly
> 
> *but he throws a great looking kid, which proves that the female in the equation truly does count*


my responses........


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I have not watched network television in over 4 years. So in fact I do not have any idea who some of these people you mention are! Ha! Maybe a real fringe benefit. 

Most of my pop culture comes from stuff I read on the net. So for now, my "most annoying" are some of the POTUS regulars. And I am quite sure they feel the same way about me, but it is all fun.


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

My townhouse neighbors, but mostly their kid. He bounces the basketball in the house, all day and all night. And they cook smelly food at midnight.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

El Matavenados said:


> Abortionists and people who support the killing of unborn


I'm not sure how we got from Lou Holtz to this but kindly leave your religious/political views at the door, this was intended to be a lighthearted amusing thread about PEOPLE who annoy us, I have the ability to delete the thread if it turns into anything else, so please save that discussion for another place and another time.....

Thanks


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Let me add the Sham Wow guy to my list. He'll be in third place right after the the duck, followed closely by Frank Perdue. Then comes Howard Stern, and Don, Fred, and Deidara Imus and of course Larry the Cable Guy.............. 

john


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Keith Stroyan said:


> T... nah, I said I wouldn't include RTF'ers


Go ahead. You had the first letter typed. Why not finish it?


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Oh, man. Razor Dobbs...


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Rosie Odonnell
Tim McCarver
Howard Eskin (a philly sports newscaster)
Michelle Bachmann
Will Ferrell
Barney the Dinosaur
Caillou (childrens show)


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

El Matavenados said:


> In no particular order:
> Steven Tyler- wow, is he ugly
> 
> Britney Spears, Madonna, and every other singer who decides to sell their body when their career tanks
> ...



Is there anyone that you do like???  Most of those people you mentioned are quite wealthy! I would take their money to be disliked by few


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

There is no real good reason, but I cannot stand the sight or sound of Reba Mcentire.
any and all of the talk show doctors, all the whiny complaining women on the view ,and for some reason the coach for dallas cowboys(Ryan?) Big guy with long gray hair gets under my skin,but being a redskins fan that's not hard to believe.


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Donald Trump
Nancy Grace
Craig "Pony Express" James

Commonality: Legends in their own mind


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Obama, Jay Leno, Rosie O'Donnell, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, Lady Gaga, any and all rappers, Donald Trump, Rachel Maddow.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Most have already been mentioned. There are a few online people to. Have to throw in Tebow, not for his voice but for turning what every athlete has done forever KNEELING DOWN AND PRAYING and getting it named Tebowing!


----------



## Dan Tongen (Nov 19, 2005)

Obama, the Kardashians, people who hide behind a computer to take care of there small man's syndrome. Jersey shore cast,

Dan


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

ctretriever said:


> Ah Common Ed......That was Billy Mays!!!! He had a heart attack on a plane due to a coke overdose!!!!! Love that guy!!!! "BILLY MAYS HERE for OXYCLEAN.....Classic...
> 
> Chris


I may be mistaken but I thought there were two since Billy died, I liked Billy, it's just the new ones are trying WAY too hard to sound like Billy..


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Most of mine have been listed but will add a few pro athletes
Lebron James
Dwyane Wade
Chris Bosh
Mike Vick
Cam Newtron
Ray Lewis
Tony Romo
Troy Aikman

Gonna stop cause this list could go on and on.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Then there is Arnold Horshack


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Pee Wee Herman

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Darth Vader kinda sucks too.

I always go get a cough drop!

Gooser


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bill Walton, 
Roger Goodell (for pussifying football)
David Stern


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

JeffLusk said:


> Is there anyone that you do like???  Most of those people you mentioned are quite wealthy! I would take their money to be disliked by few


Oh sure, I like lots of people. But usually, how much money they have has nothing to do with it! 

The people I like most are those that do things with class, sensibility, common sense, level-headedness, dignity, clean humor, ethics, etc. Chris Atkinson for president! Just kidding.

I like actors, musicians, comedians and other celebs that keep it clean, even though these seem to be a dying breed. It is possible to make a lot of money without being a foul-mouthed, fornicating, coke-snorting fiend- just ask Bill Cosby.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Obama

Rick Perry

Al Sharpton

Gf's stepdad 

People on here using superlatives about their dogs. 

Michele Bachmann/That damn Alaskan lady politician. Aren't they 1 in the same? 

Lord Of The Rings/Twilight/Harry Potter freaks

Aaron Rodgers

Joe Buck


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

The ones that set my teeth on edge are those who buy/want a nonretrieving breed and then want to turn it into a waterfowl hunting dog. Sorry I just can't take them anymore.


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

And don't forget PMS NBC's Rev. Al Sharpton



Jim Danis said:


> Rachel Maddow(Madcow)
> Chris Matthews
> Ed Schultz
> 
> They drive me nuts.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Obama
> 
> Rick Perry
> 
> ...


Aaron Rodgers is annoying? You must think it's this guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFm3FiVzhhk


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

MooseGooser said:


> Pee Wee Herman
> 
> Gooser


what is so annoying about this????


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

Actually these are the most annoying people in the world


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> Aaron Rodgers is annoying? You must think it's this guy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFm3FiVzhhk


That'll make you want to eat the end of a gun barrel off. ;-);-)


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

ErinsEdge said:


> Aaron Rodgers is annoying?


You'll notice Jacob is from Louisiana


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Mark Madden Pittsburgh sports writer.
Hank Williams Jr., thankfully we won't see much of him anymore.
Rappers
Everyone who drives with their stereos playing over 90 db.
Tailgaters


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Face painters- any sport you can name. 

It's a dern game fer crying out loud regards

Bubba


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

ErinsEdge said:


> Aaron Rodgers is annoying? You must think it's this guy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFm3FiVzhhk


Wow not only can he qb he can dance and sing too. All we got is Romo and since Jessica left we got no dancing or singing.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Wayne Beck said:


> l
> Tim McCarver
> Barney the Dinosaur
> Caillou (childrens show)


How did we make it 81 posts before anyone mentioned these 3 scourges?



labsx3 said:


> There is no real good reason, but I cannot stand the sight or sound of Reba Mcentire.


Her head, hair and body are all disproportionate...and that damn song "fancy" that glorified a hooker. Ugh.

Most of mine have been mentioned, but here are a few more:

Todd McShay - who is this asshat and what in the world did he ever do to merit anybody giving a crap what he says?
Bob Davie - THANK YOU New Mexico for hiring him as your head coach and getting him off the air.
Bill Curry - THANK YOU Georgia State for hiring him and getting him off the air.
Will Muschamp
Lane Kiffin
Paul Johnson - runs an offense designed to maim DL's knees, coaches for the most dishonest football program not named Auburn or Tennessee and is uglier than an old shoe.
Mike Stewart
Anybody from HSUS or PETA
All local network news "reporters."
Erin Andrews
Bill
Hillary
Obama (I know he was mentioned, but he tops the list)
James Carville - no way I could resist punching him in the face if we ever got in a conversation - same goes for Alan Colmes, that would end in somebody getting an arse whippin'.
Basketball players who repeatedly insert the phrase "the game of basketball" in every sentence.

Also gotta give an "amen" to whoever said Stephen A. Smith
Also gotta second Craig "Pony Excess" James for the hatchet job he and ESPN did on Mike Leach just because his precious little son wasn't getting enough playing time. Just go away Craig James.

I feel a little better.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

ebenezer said:


> The ones that set my teeth on edge are those who buy/want a nonretrieving breed and then want to turn it into a waterfowl hunting dog. Sorry I just can't take them anymore.


Um, you mean those card carrying bandana wearing, swamp collie, marsh mop, owners like the felanie in CA? :razz:


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

People who only list those on the opposite side of the politcal fence as annoying are annoying. _None at this site of course_.
Aaron Rogers? He must of beat your team, come on man.


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

No one is worse than Jerry Springer. Haven't seen him in a while so thank for that.
Clay


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

..........and then there is the Monday morning QB's and the political pseudo-pundits no matter their location or their ilk. We also have the nonconformist who can't abide anyone who does not subscribe to their particular brand of nonconformity

john


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

These are hilarious, most of the ones that get me hackling up have already been mentioned, except for Brangelina:barf:




Aaron Homburg said:


> *
> Folks that think they are "it" or have done "it" and they haven't done "it!!"
> Folks that have IFC dogs (Internet Field Champions)
> *


I guess these would be included in what Aaron said, but internet trainers and those who revise their history so they can become internet heros need to be exposed for the lying POS they are.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Any character on Yo-Gabba-Gabba or Sponge Bob Square Pants (Grand Kids were here for a week).


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Agreed on the 1st one for sure. The Upside Down Show too.


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't remember seeing "Howie Mandel" that guy drives me crazy.


----------



## Brian 23 (Mar 22, 2011)

How can anyone be real in front of a camera!!!!


----------



## Shelby (Jul 20, 2009)

SteAlers fans, and the SteAlers. Notice the A


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

duk4me said:


> Um, you mean those card carrying bandana wearing, swamp collie, marsh mop, owners like the felanie in CA? :razz:


I am humbled to be included along side so many nationally renowned people. It brings a tear to my eye. Thanks to everyone who voted for me! 

Just when I thought 2012 could not get any better. Woohoo!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

jerod said:


> what is so annoying about this????


I sat next to him when I saw StarWars

It was really hard to keep track a who was doin all the gaspin fer air.... 
Vader.... Or Herman

Ruined the whole show fer me.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I forgot aggies


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

Lawyers not sure why but a lot are just plain evil


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Kevin James said:


> I forgot aggies


Must be a sip.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> I sat next to him when I saw StarWars
> 
> It was really hard to keep track a who was doin all the gaspin fer air....
> Vader.... Or Herman
> ...


Good thing you didn't sit in front of him!


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

vancouver canucks


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Shelby said:


> SteAlers fans, and the SteAlers. Notice the A


Shelby

GO STEELERS!!


----------



## usmc93 (Jan 7, 2012)

Bill O Reilly
Sean Hannity
Sarah Palin
Lou Holtz (the good thing about him is when he picks Auburn to lose (usually) and they win).

The scary thing is I'm a Republican and all those people irritate the crap out of me. Bill knows EVERYTHING and is NEVER wrong. Loser.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Good thing you didn't sit in front of him!


Now that made me laugh


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

usmc93 said:


> The scary thing is I'm a Republican and all those people irritate the crap out of me.


That should not be scary, jackasses are evenly distributed throughout society.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Mkay a couple more-

The Oregon Ducks fans that put little plastic feathers on the back of their SUV

People that put reindeer antlers on their SUV

People that put the little stick figures for each member of their family on the back window of the Mommy van

Brad Pitt

More later regards

Bubba


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Bubba said:


> People that put the little stick figures for each member of their family on the back window of the Mommy van
> 
> More later regards
> 
> Bubba


 
Ditto! No one cares!


----------



## Troy Tilleraas (Sep 24, 2010)

Obama, people who complain their dog can't get on a tree stand at a hunt test. 2 dogs out of 16 both the same owner regards...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

People of color that use the "N" word freely among themselves as if it is some term of endearment. Yet if another person uses it...


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

rooster said:


> People of color that use the "N" word freely among themselves as if it is some term of endearment. Yet if another person uses it...


Yep, that ought to shut her down.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

duk4me said:


> Yep, that ought to shut her down.


One of my closest friend's who is African American can't stand Gangster talk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

rooster said:


> One of my closest friend's who is African American can't stand Gangster talk.


That would be gangsta to you.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

rooster said:


> One of my closest friend's who is African American can't stand Gangster talk.


I didn't know Ernie Els applied for American citizenship.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

All the hot women that keep texting me naked pics of themselves.
Angie, thanks for the pic but next time take the e collar off.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Kevin James said:


> All the hot women that keep texting me naked pics of themselves.
> Angie, thanks for the pic but next time take the e collar off.


Your welcome.

Everyone is sexier on the Internet

/Paul


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Jim Rome, makes me want to rip the radio out of my vehicle when he comes on ESPN talk radio. Houston did right to take his show off the air recently.


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Bubba said:


> People that put the little stick figures for each member of their family on the back window of the Mommy van
> 
> 
> Bubba


How ya like this, count em....now that is crazy.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

wetdog said:


> Jim Rome, makes me want to rip the radio out of my vehicle when he comes on ESPN talk radio. Houston did right to take his show off the air recently.


X2 Can't stand to listen to that guy. Mike and Mike o/k show, Dan F. the same, favorite though is the Herd.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

labsx3 said:


> How ya like this, count em....now that is crazy.


 
Is that the Duggars? They make the list to for obvious reasons.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Also guys who wear visors and it makes there hair stick straight up. Leave the visors to the ladies and the fedoras to Tom landry


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Kevin James said:


> Also guys who wear visors and it makes there hair stick straight up. Leave the visors to the ladies and the fedoras to Tom landry


Doesn't a certain head coach in the NFL wear one?


Just askin'........


*RK*


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

People who post and end their post with "just sayin" or just askin"....


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes that **** bob stoops


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Didn't read whole thread, but Donald Trump heads my list!!!!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

EdA said:


> People who post and end their post with "just sayin" or just askin"....


Feel'n bad, Ed? Maybe this will help.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Feel'n bad, Ed? Maybe this will help.


Only people from Iowa who had to personally endure that fiasco last week need that!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, you're partly right. Those folks were like a quadruple dose.

Jus' say'n we're glad they're gone regards,


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> Well, you're partly right. Those folks were like a quadruple dose.
> 
> Jus' say'n we're glad they're gone regards,


Regrettably you did not keep our governor, even though taxpayers are on the hook for his security we are glad to have him elsewhere, maybe he will embrace South Carolina


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

EdA said:


> People who post and end their post with "just sayin" or just askin"....


Never understood that either. Just typin, just postin...just noncommittal and wishy washy... and my favorite blah, blah...regards.


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

People who drive 5 miles less than the speed limit in the left lane.


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

Many of mine have been mentioned, but this one:

JUSTIN BIEBER

And those folks who spend their time coming up with the designations - TomKat, Brangelina, Beliebers....AARRRRGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Recycling Show Offs with a big ol' recycle can and a little tiny garbage can.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave Plesko said:


> Recycling Show Offs with a big ol' recycle can and a little tiny garbage can.


my burn barrel is bigger than yours Dave.


----------

